# Top Three Songs of all time



## Bubbly Scot (20 Jun 2008)

What's everyone's favourite songs of the moment? The one's you'll still be listening to in years to come.

I'd struggle but I'll give it a go....mostly because I want everyone else to inspire me with ideas to put on my ipod.

1. Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars (fairly new but I think it's going to stay at the top)

2. Bryan Adams - Everything I do (I do it for you)

3. The Temptations - Build me up Buttercup (been humming it for years)

oh! and Brown - eyed girl

PS the thread is called Top Three songs of all time but since that is a hard one, thought I'd change it to top three of the moment as pointed out by DavyJones. I can't change the thread title myself


----------



## Staples (20 Jun 2008)

You have four songs in your top three!

Lose Bryan Adams and it's okay.


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Jun 2008)

GnR - SCO'M

Di Quella Pira

can't think of a 3rd, there's so many.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Jun 2008)

Interesting and hard one as taste can change. mine are (at the moment):
1 Vincent- Don McClean
2 Chop suey- system of a down
3 Revelate- The Frames

And many more. I like three of your four Bubbly scot. never thought much of snow patrol, why can't they write a song that doesn't make you want to kill yourself and everybody else!


----------



## Joe1234 (20 Jun 2008)

1. American Pie - Don McClean
2. Amazed - Lonestar
3. Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## ninsaga (20 Jun 2008)

Der Holle Rache - The Magic Flute
A Nation once again or Broad Black Brimmer (I can't decide!)- Wolfe Tones
Manah Manah - The Muppet Show


----------



## Welfarite (20 Jun 2008)

1. The Rocker-Thin Lizzy
2. Misty Blue- Dorothy Moore
3. Get It On- T Rex


----------



## ney001 (20 Jun 2008)

You've got to hide your love away - Beatles
Waterfall - Stone Roses
Hurricane - Bob Dylan

4. Imagine - Beatles
5. Good Vibrations - Beach boys
6. Smells like Teen Spirit - Nirvana

My top six - could do this one all day!


----------



## cole (20 Jun 2008)

1 Siouxsie & The Banshees - Dear Prudence
2 Stranglers - Golden Brown
3 Will You 1981 - Hazel O'Connor 

Tie in third with either of

I Want To Be Free - Toyah
The Man who sold the world - Bowie

(Showing my vintage here.)


----------



## Bubbly Scot (20 Jun 2008)

Keep them coming!

So far I've picked up everything from Joe1234, and "Lying Eyes" - The Eagles, along the way. The jurys still out on on the rest. What the heck is "Manah Manah"?


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Jun 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> What the heck is "Manah Manah"?


 
Definitely in my top three - "Manah Manah, Do Doo De Doo Doo"


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Jun 2008)

Actually there seems to be confusion as to the exact spelling of the song title.  See here.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (20 Jun 2008)

Oh I remember that! I went hoarse once trying to do the "Manah Manah" but I always said..... "Burumarump"

Do Doo De Doo Doo.........I'll be singing that all day now! Made the kids and I laugh til we cried! Thanks for the link.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (20 Jun 2008)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=68347

You might critique some of these from a few months ago.


----------



## Jock04 (20 Jun 2008)

Always happy to help a fellow Scot!
Have to say our musical tastes are a weeeeeee bit different!...so I'll just recommend 3 good songs that I think you'll enjoy:

Al Green - Let's Stay Together

Simple Minds - Alive & Kicking

Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter


----------



## Bubbly Scot (20 Jun 2008)

jonnyhotspur said:


> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=68347
> 
> You might critique some of these from a few months ago.


 
It's been done before?? and I thought I was being original  (I did do a search first too)

Ta for the link *browsing*


----------



## Flexible (20 Jun 2008)

Friends in Time - The Golden Horde and Marie McKee
A Little Time - The Beautiful South
Everybody Hurts - REM


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Jun 2008)

The list changes daily - three that come to mind today:

Every You, Every Me - Placebo

Run - Snow Patrol

Special Brew - Bad Manners

Had to include the last one as I'm going to see Bad Manners tonight, complete with 14-stone Buster. Yes - he's lost about 18-stone. Or to put ot another way - he's lost me and my daughter combined!  (That smiley just doesn't have the correct tongue length. Anyone who's seen Buster in action knows what I mean.)


----------



## PMU (20 Jun 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> 3. The Temptations - Build me up Buttercup (been humming it for years)



You mean 'The Foundations', don't you? 

And you've only been humming it since you saw 'There's Something About Mary', haven't you?


----------



## CharlieC (20 Jun 2008)

Original boyband- Manhattans

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1e6RK4aMWI


----------



## Pique318 (20 Jun 2008)

Hey Macarena
Mmm Bop
Crazy Frog.

Definitive list there !


----------



## galwegian44 (20 Jun 2008)

Great thread....it's really difficult to limit to three and I expect that I would add three different songs this time tomorrow. So I'll just go with the first three that pop into my head that could justify the tag:

Japan - I Second That Emotion
AC/DC - Back in Black
Muse - Starlight or Time is Running Out or Invincible

I won't be online tomorrow so here are my three for Saturday 

Duran Duran - Ordinary World (average band, great song)
Ray Charles - A Song For You
Dandy Warhols - Godless (great brass)

And Sunday 

Prince - Purple Rain
Clannad/Bono - In a Lifetime
Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## PMU (20 Jun 2008)

My favourite songs of the moment (but maybe not of next week or of all time):

  Racchrochez C’est Une Horreur, Jane Birkin

  Rockollection, Laurent Voulzy

  Nicolas and Bart, Joan Baez


----------



## Bubbly Scot (20 Jun 2008)

PMU said:


> You mean 'The Foundations', don't you?
> 
> And you've only been humming it since you saw 'There's Something About Mary', haven't you?


 
I probably do mean "The Foundations", been listening to "The Temptations" singing "You win again" quite a lot which might explain the confusion.

And yes, loved it since "There's something about Mary" You know me too well.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (20 Jun 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> Muse - Starlight or Time is Running Out or Invincible


 
I'll probably get slapped for the double post but I have to respond to this. My daughter plays the guitar and her version of "Invinsible" is probably my absolute favourite song ever. She was playing it for months and knew it was my favourite so she played it as a surprise at a christmas concert. Unfortunatly I had to miss it and stay home with her sick sister.....but the other half video-ed it.

Only after that did I listen to the original for the first time...and Muse do a much slower version.....and they just don't do it as well as her 

Is anyone else just slightly concerned about this?



> Hey Macarena
> Mmm Bop
> Crazy Frog.


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Jun 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> Great thread....it's really difficult to limit to three and I expect that I would add three different songs this time tomorrow. So I'll just go with the first three that pop into my head that could justify the tag:
> 
> Japan - I Second That Emotion
> AC/DC - Back in Black
> ...


 
Thanks for reminding me - Godless should be on my list too.  Saw the Dandy Warhols open a live show with Godless (brass preceded by ear-bleed guitar feedback as they ambled on stage through the clouds of dry ice) and it was truly wonderful.  

I'd put Quiet Life by Japan ahead of Emotion, though.


----------



## z106 (20 Jun 2008)

Old love - Eric clapton (from teh unplugged album)
One - U2
Like a rolling stone - Bob dylan


----------



## z103 (20 Jun 2008)

Very tough. Like asking what your three favourite foods are.
Anyway.

x. Play the game - Queen
x. Lazy - Suede
x. Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

Tomorrow these may change.


----------



## Pique318 (20 Jun 2008)

OK my evil twin has been sectioned and here are 3 that I actually like.

Dazed & Confused - Led Zeppelin,
One - Metallica
Any track from Blue Lines - Massive Attack.


----------



## oldtimer (20 Jun 2008)

My Way - Frank Sinatra
Suspicious Minds - Elvis Presley
Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones

Now ye know why my name is Oldtimer.


----------



## S.L.F (20 Jun 2008)

Hard to keep it to three

The Rat........................The walkmen
Nobodys Heroes.............Stiff Little Fingers (had to get that in)
Cancer.........................My Chemical Romance


Mrs SLF's 3 are:

Boulevard of Broken dreams - Green Day
Back in Black  - ACDC 
Go with the flow - Queens of the Stone Age 

SLF Junior's (aged 4& 1/2 ) are:

What I've Done - Linkin Park
American idiot - Green Day 
Stay Home - Self ( from Shrek Soundtrack)


----------



## Complainer (21 Jun 2008)

My top three ratings from iTunes are;

Ol' 55 - Tom Waits (5 star)
Celebrate - An Emotional Fish (4 star)
Hurt - Johnny Cash (4 star)

Nice to see some other children of the 80's hanging round (Souxsie, Japan, Buster etc)


----------



## Bubbly Scot (27 Jun 2008)

I've had a blast! downloaded loads, some from the lists here, some inspired from the lists here....and one or two songs just sort of came to me so I bought them too.

Interesting collection I have now  Maybe one day, I'll stop apologising for my music to car passengers!


----------



## markowitzman (1 Jul 2008)

wheels of confusion black sabbath
funeral for a friend/love lies bleeding elton john
shine on you crazy diamond pink floyd


----------



## Simeon (1 Jul 2008)

Many Rivers To Cross .......................UB40 version
Excerpt From A Teenage Opera ......... Keith West
Captain Beaky  .............................Keith Michell


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2008)

"Heroes" - David Bowie

Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones

Breathe/Time - Pink Floyd



...that's today's choice of course.


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Jul 2008)

Man, its impossible to pick the top three isnt it? Just reading through all the posts - some good tunes in there.
Check this out - 500 best tunes ever as voted on in Rolling Stone mag. Each song has an "explaination" beside it. Be warned though, you will lose hours reading this!
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/coverstory/500songs


----------



## ubiquitous (1 Jul 2008)

Seven Nation Army - White Stripes
Democracy - Leonard Cohen
Halloween Parade - Lou Reed


----------



## Complainer (2 Jul 2008)

markowitzman said:


> funeral for a friend/love lies bleeding elton john


Interesting choice - the former definitely beats the latter. Would it be sacrilege to cut the track before 'love lies bleeding' kicks in?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (2 Jul 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> Man, its impossible to pick the top three isnt it? Just reading through all the posts - some good tunes in there.
> Check this out - 500 best tunes ever as voted on in Rolling Stone mag. Each song has an "explaination" beside it. Be warned though, you will lose hours reading this!
> http://www.rollingstone.com/news/coverstory/500songs


 

Guess what I'm doing later?


----------



## markowitzman (2 Jul 2008)

frequently love lies bleeding is cut......in fact I think they were two separate songs stuck together for goodby yellow brick road.


----------



## Guest117 (5 Jul 2008)

to pick 3 is impossible

Galwegian has the right idea - 3 every day

Just a random 3 for now - feelin kinda mellow

Nothing compares to you - Sinead O Connor
Only our rivers run free - Christy Moore
Fix you - Cold Play ( You me and Dupree )

And to throw a little classical into the mix I challenge anyone to listen to Con Te Partiro - Andrea Bocelli and keep the hairs on the back of your neck from rising


----------



## foxylady (7 Jul 2008)

Cant get next to you - The temptaions
Tracks of My tears - Smokey Robinson
This Boy - The Beatles


----------

